# I was born premature



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Does being *born* 3 months *premature* *make me a freak?*


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

No,with most premature babies -whatever developmental delays they have-they catch up and by the time they're around 5 their abilities are no different from other 5 year olds. This is assuming there are no extenuating circumstances,of course.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you have any health problems or learning disabilities? Cerebral palsy? Vision or hearing problems?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, 3 months early... You're not a freak at all, in fact you're amazing for surviving. If you're otherwise healthy now, that's a miracle as well.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I was also by 1 month so it's kinda strange cause I was supposed to be born in August or early September but not late July like I was.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

atlex said:


> Does being *born* 3 months *premature* *make me a freak?*


I was 3 months premature too! I'm a bit of a freak, but not because of when I exited the womb. 

It's getting a _lot_ more common, not freakish at all. Like Still Waters said, development tends to equalize by the time you start school anyways.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell I survived an abortion attempt, now THAT'S weird. It doesn't make you weird being born premature. Sometimes that's natures way.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I was 6-7 weeks premature. I have ADHD from the doctors putting me on too much oxygen. But what I find cool, is Im a BIG guy. Im very big boned. So, if I hadn't been premature, I would be even bigger than I am today.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I was not.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Cerebral palsy?


yes. a *mild* case


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I had high blood pressure since age 14 and I was never overweight. They couldn't explain it. They said that probably someone in my parents' family had it since their parents didn't get regular physical check ups like they should since they are from a 3rd world country. Only until I was around 18 they found a small amount of blood in urine not visible to the eye. I can't eat red meat ( I don't eat any meat) or it can damage the kidneys more than it already is. Luckily it's only in the beginning stages and no more blood in urine since taking medications I took for only a short time.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope. Its simply a testament to modern medicine and technology that can keep preemies alive.

My younger brother was 3 months premature too. He's partially blind and has some cognitive issues, but otherwise fine.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Hell I survived an abortion attempt, now THAT'S weird. It doesn't make you weird being born premature. Sometimes that's natures way.


Wow, who told you?

According to the abortionists, the post quoted above should not exist.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Wow, who told you?
> 
> According to the abortionists, the post quoted above should not exist.


My mum told me. She never said how she did it or how far along she was, but she said the doctors said I could have been born with down syndrome because of it


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> My mum told me. She never said how she did it or how far along she was, but she said the doctors said I could have been born with down syndrome because of it


Down Syndrome? That's caused by extra chromosomes, not by some chemical or physical action. Its not possible to cause Down Syndrome in that manner.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Down Syndrome? That's caused by extra chromosomes, not by some chemical or physical action. Its not possible to cause Down Syndrome in that manner.


Well that's what she said. She might not have said that and I heard her wrong. Or maybe she was lieing alltogether as some sick joke. I don't even want to know anymore


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Down Syndrome? That's caused by extra chromosomes, not by some chemical or physical action. Its not possible to cause Down Syndrome in that manner.


Oh I think it was because she found out first and then tried an abortion. That makes more sense. I'm just going to ask her straight next time I see her


----------



## jORDANgIRL (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope your kidding.
My littlw bro was born in January when he should have been born in April. He is now 21 with cerebral palsy. He's a freak, but the best freak I know


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They had an article in the NYTimes about the differences between hospitals in how early they are willing to resuscitate preemies.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/14/h...emature-babies-also-means-harder-choices.html



> Partly because prospects for these children can be so dark, the American Academy of Pediatrics suggests not resuscitating babies born before 23 weeks, while babies born after 26 weeks are usually resuscitated.
> 
> Between 23 and 26 weeks, the risks remain high but survival improves with each week. This range is treated by the pediatrics organization as a gray zone, and doctors and parents must make the hard decision about whether to try to resuscitate a baby without firm guidance.





> In a 2005 study, researchers at McGill University in Montreal surveyed 165 pediatric and obstetric residents in four Quebec medical centers about resuscitating babies born between 23 and 26 weeks. Some residents, the researchers found, worked at hospitals with an aggressive culture of resuscitation. Other facilities embraced far less aggressive approaches: Even at 26 weeks, when a premature baby's chance of survival is over 70 percent, residents at these medical centers indicated that they would attempt resuscitation only about half the time. Pediatricians in the United States also have highly variable approaches to resuscitating premature babies, studies suggest.


----------



## onemoregirl (Aug 14, 2012)

I was born three months prematurely as well; I weighed one pound 15 ounces at birth. They kept me in the hospital for 3 months, with lots of ups and downs, but I survived with no lingering physical complications.

Emotional complications are another story, however: I heard the story of my birth often growing up, and I think it has contributed to my own fear of getting pregnant and giving birth, and because of this phobia, I don't plan to have any biological children (I might consider adoption in the future, however). This has put a major strain on my marriage, as my husband was really hoping I would get over this fear and have his biological child. 

Also, I have always had generalized anxiety my entire life, and also tend toward panic attacks. They tend to happen when I am on the road and in a rural area, in between towns; I feel alone and if something were to happen to me, no one would be able to 'rescue' me. Once I do get into a town, though, my panic subsides and I feel safe again. I think this all goes back to when I was born: After I was born at 26 weeks, they whisked me away to intensive care and my mom had a fever and couldn't hold me or bond with me for the first six days of my life. Though we have obviously since made up for that lack of immediate, early bonding, I still can't help but wonder if it's contributed to an overarching fear of abandonment that is part of my anxiety issues.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Sometimes some adversity is a good thing. I was choked by my umbilical cord when I was born and it caused me some mental problems, but I can still do some things well or even above average. 

My advice to people is to focus on their strengths.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i was born a month early but it was because there were 3 of us in there


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was born 3 months premature at 1lb 12oz
I had heart surgery on day one, blood transfusions for a week after for anaemia... Plus two small surgeries later on for small non-threatening things.

I turned out fine, but I suspect I had/have a delayed neurological development. I hit puberty a little later than most and even now at 25 I'm just ending development. I couldn't seem to get through University, although I am bright... but just not sharp enough it seems.

I obtained some medical records from my birth, there are very few.... but in a letter from head of paediatrics, one of the doctors noted that I may be susceptible to delayed neurological development. I received this letter AFTER I suspected this on my own. It's not something I can test or verify though...

You're definitely NOT a freak for being born early. You got a head start at life!
The body does not stop developing simply because it's no longer in the womb.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My niece was born 3 months premature, weighing in at 2 lbs 11oz...she's 13 now, beautiful, smart...I dunno if you're a freak or not b) but if you are, it's not because of a premature birth.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

That makes you fortunate! You were born at a time when the medical world could ensure your survival,you're a lucky soul!!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> That makes you fortunate! You were born at a time when the medical world could ensure your survival,you're a lucky soul!!


This is VERY true. It's wasn't long before the 80's that premature babies had a high mortality rate. The medical world is a wonderful thing.


----------

